# Efficiency difference having separator at end of run vs next to tool



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm planning a layout that will keep the DC in the next room. Besides reducing the number of turns, and using long-sweep elbows, dragging all the chips and dust all the way to the next room must make the DC work hard... does anybody keep their separators right next to their WW machines, so the DC mostly just pulls air thru the duct system? Does that help? Thanks for thoughts

SteveEl


----------

